# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  مازال في قلبي بقايا .. أمنية ......فاروق جويدة

## حازم عطاالله

مازال في قلبي بقايا .. أمنية
أن نلتقي يوماً ويجمعنا .. الرّبيع
أن تنتهي أحزاننا
أن تجمع الأقدار يوماً شملنا
فأنا ببعدك أختنق
لم يبقى في عمري سوى
أشباحُ ذكرى تحترق
أيّامي الحائرة تذوبُ مع اللّيالي المُسرعة
و تضيعُ أحلامي على دربِ السّنين الضّائعة
بالرغم من هذا أحبّك مثلما كنّا .. و أكثر
مازال في قلبي .. بقايا أمنية
أن يجمعَ الأحبابَ دربٌ
تاهَ منّا .. من سنين
القلبُ يا دنياي كم يشقى
و كم يشقى الحنين
يا دربنا الخالي لعلّك تذكر أشواقنا
في ضوء القمر
قدْ جفّت الأزهار فيك
و تبعثرتْ فوَق أكفِّ القدر ..
عصفورنا الحيران ماتَ .. من السهر
قدْ ضاقَ بالأحزان بعدك .. فانتحرْ
بالرغم من هذا
أحبّك مثلما كنا .. و أكثر
في كلّ يومٍ تكبر الأشواق في أعماقنا ..
في كلّ يوم ننسج الأحلام من أحزاننا ..
يوماً ستجمعنا اللّيالي مثلما كنا ..
فأعودُ أنشدُ للهوى ألحاني
و على جبينك تنتهي أحزاني ..
و نعود نذكرُ أمسياتٍ ماضية
و أقولُ في عينيك أعذبُ أغنية
قطعَ الزمان رنينها فتوقفت
و غدتْ بقايا أمنية !! .

.

فاروق جويدة

----------


## رحيمة

*أإسـ عٍ ـد الله أإأوٍقـآتَكُـم بكُـل خَ ـيرٍ

دآإئمـاَ تَـبهَـرٍوٍنآآ بَمَ ـوٍآضيعكـ

أإلتي تَفُـوٍح مِنهآ عَ ـطرٍ أإلآبدآع وٍأإلـتَمـيُزٍ

لك الشكر من كل قلبي 
*

----------


## كريم ممدوح

القلب ووجع القلب

----------

